# algarve plumbing question



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

good evening everyone,
although we have been to algarve many times, and seen some quite poor quality plumbing and gas work, ive just realised im not sure if the pipe sizes are the same as here in the UK, im a plumber and gas engineer and although when we move over i will be retiring i still intend to do my own repairs etc, im sure i will end up doing bits and pieces for friends etc so the question is do uk and algarve pipes the same and interchangeable for uk equipment, i dont intend to bring van loads of gear but as we are sending our property in a container im sure i will find room for a few boxes of things from the garage, but no point if they dont fit 
thanks
kirk


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I suspect you will find a variety of pipe systems and sizes used in Portugal that are less common in the UK.

This might give initial clues as to commonly used water pipes & fittings.

My preferred plumber's merchant is Nicolau & Rosa who publish extensive price lists and catalogues on their website that will provide further detail.


----------



## AlgarveMike (Nov 6, 2013)

Just to make it interesting both imperial and metric are used! You don't see much copper though....


----------

